# Am I still eligible to serve once I turn 18



## BBrace (18 Feb 2014)

For as long as I can remember I have wanted to serve in the Canadian Armed Forces, but because of recent events im not sure I am still eligible to do so. I am 17 years old turning 18 in March, recently I did something very stupid that I think could potently jeopardize my chances of living my dream and being able to serve. A couple weeks ago I was at a house party and I had way to much to drink, my friends threw me in a cab and took me back to my parents house. My mother thought something was wrong with me so she decided to call an ambulance. I was later administered into the hospital and stayed over night because of alcohol poisoning. I am worried  that me being registered into the system for drinking under age and alcohol abuse will become trouble when I try to enlist next month. This is the first time this has happened to me and i have almost no past with alcohol. But that's not it, my friend decided to take a picture of me puking and put it onto face book(there is no alcohol to be seen within the picture). Recently I have built up a lot of anxiety over this and is I am denied the ability to serve once I try to enlist I will be beyond devastated. Thank you for your time any answers submitted will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MacIssac (18 Feb 2014)

Thats nothing man - I have a Criminal record - spent 22 days in jail and still have my application processed. 
Although they will ask you about past drug use (Booze being one of them) just be truthful. 

But between me and you - delete those pictures or un tag yourself as its more then likely not one of your biggest moments. WE all do stupid shit growing up.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2014)

It may limit your enrollment options.  If you can't handle your alcohol you may have no choice but to go Airforce.

    Sorry.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It may limit your enrollment options.  If you can't handle your alcohol you may have no choice but to go Airforce.
> 
> Sorry.



The Navy definitely wouldn't want you puking on their decks.

And the Army; well you know what they say about bears in the woods.

Yup!  Air Force may be your only option.


----------



## Tibbson (18 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It may limit your enrollment options.  If you can't handle your alcohol you may have no choice but to go Airforce.
> 
> Sorry.



RCN is out for sure.


----------



## jeffb (18 Feb 2014)

I can assure you that you are not the first person to join the CF who has drank underage.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Feb 2014)

Or joined, and then drank under-age.


----------



## Goose15 (18 Feb 2014)

:rofl: My CFAT proctor actually told us not to list withdrawal symptoms like blackouts, puking, headaches or otherwise when filling out the "substance use and abuse" form if it was alcohol related. None of us were of age so I think you'll be fine. 

Edit to add: I am in no way implying or suggesting one should be anything but 100% honest about the substance history.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It may limit your enrollment options.  If you can't handle your alcohol you may have no choice but to go Airforce.
> 
> Sorry.



_THAT_ was fuckin' funny.


----------



## BBrace (18 Feb 2014)

thanks for all of the great replies guys, hopefully everything works out so that I can enlist next month. Id like to be a combat engineer or just standard infantry. Oh and one more question  how do the determine who is sent over seas? Id like to know so that in the case that everything goes as planned I can increase my chances of being on the front lines.


----------



## BBrace (18 Feb 2014)

Oh and I don't have a drinking problem it was just one night


----------



## Goose15 (18 Feb 2014)

BBrace said:
			
		

> Oh and I don't have a drinking problem it was just one night



:rofl: Are you trying to convince us or yourself?


----------



## BBrace (18 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> :rofl: Are you trying to convince us or yourself?


Goose you can believe what you like. I am huge on eating healthy and fitness, and alcohol would not benefit  my fitness goals


----------



## Goose15 (18 Feb 2014)

BBrace said:
			
		

> Goose you can believe what you like. I am huge on eating healthy and fitness, and alcohol would not benefit  my fitness goals



No need to be offended ;D I was making the point that no one was implying or even considering that you had a problem.


----------



## BBrace (18 Feb 2014)

Oh and just out of curiosity, would me deciding to leave my final semester of high school and finish my final three credits after I have been in infantry for a while lessen my odds of being sent over seas to the front lines. I am eager to travel and assist where help is needed most.


----------



## BBrace (18 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> No need to be offended ;D I was making the point that no one was implying or even considering that you had a problem.


sorry for going off the rails on you Goose


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> :rofl: My CFAT proctor actually told us not to list withdrawal symptoms like blackouts, puking, headaches or otherwise when filling out the "substance use and abuse" form if it was alcohol related. None of us were of age so I think you'll be fine.



Having blackouts isn't a symptom of withdrawal - it's a symptom of at best, drinking too much one night, at worst, a serious drinking problem.  Whoever told you that is a wanker, as they basically counselled you to commit an offence under the NDA...and if they're subject to the NDA, they committed one as well.  On a serious note, don't do that here.

To the OP, medical records in a hospital of any kind are confidential and can only be released by your and the hospital's authorization.  Unless a police report was filed, I have my doubts you have much to worry about in that regard...but be honest and up front.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## jeffb (18 Feb 2014)

BBrace said:
			
		

> Oh and just out of curiosity, would me deciding to leave my final semester of high school and finish my final three credits after I have been in infantry for a while lessen my odds of being sent over seas to the front lines. I am eager to travel and assist where help is needed most.



Finish your high school. The Army will be here in another semester.


----------



## Goose15 (18 Feb 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Having blackouts isn't a symptom of withdrawal - it's a symptom of at best, drinking too much one night, at worst, a serious drinking problem.  Whoever told you that is a wanker, as they basically counselled you to commit an offence under the NDA...and if they're subject to the NDA, they committed one as well.  On a serious note, don't do that here.



Duly noted. I in no way meant to  imply that one should do that or it is okay. Apologies for that.

I actually still wrote down what was applicable to myself as I felt more comfortable doing that and have them not see it as a big deal than not write it and lie.

Edit to add: I edited the post to clarify that I was not suggesting or implying one should be anything but 100% truthful.


----------



## Sinistril (18 Feb 2014)

BBrace said:
			
		

> Oh and just out of curiosity, would me deciding to leave my final semester of high school and finish my final three credits after I have been in infantry for a while lessen my odds of being sent over seas to the front lines. I am eager to travel and assist where help is needed most.



Finish your high school. Don't even consider attempting to leave high school before finishing, or assume that your application will be processed fast enough to get in before finishing high school. I'd hope a recruiter wouldn't even consider a kid who quit high school 3 credits from graduating. You don't want to be that guy. 

Also, there is no "front lines" to speak of right now....


----------



## DAA (18 Feb 2014)

Here is something for you to think about.......

If you were to actually be made an offer of employment with the CF, you will have to attend Recruit "School".  After that and based on your occupation choices, you would proably have to do a BMQ-Land, somewhere which means going back to "school".  Then if you are a Combat Engineer, that means you now have to go to the CF "School" of Military Engineering" but if you are an Infantryman, then it would be your DP1 at Battle "School".

So within your first year in the CF, you will be required to attend many different "schools" and expected to be successful.

Now........what do you think your realistic chances are of actually getting an offer of employment with the CF, when you weren't succesful in finishing High "School"?

Food for thought......


----------



## runormal (18 Feb 2014)

Definitely finish your highschool, I know how you feel, I was toying with putting in a CT and preparing to drop out of univeristy when/if I got in. I thought about it for a bit and at the time I had 2 years left. I looked at how credits would transfer etc. But it'd be a pain in the ass, most places would take at most 50%. So I decided to stick it out, here I have 1.75 years of school left to go  ;D.

But seriously, finish you hs. Do you really want to be the guy doing night school while your friends are out drinking/w/e? No you don't. 

Plus if you move provinces I'm going to speculate that will cause further issues, even if it doesn't you'll have to contact two schools for transcripts. It just isn't worth it. When/if you get out of the CAF and you don't have highschool your application won't even be read.

Edit: Forgot to mention I was referring to univeristy.


----------



## Loachman (18 Feb 2014)

Anybody who comments about your plan to drop out of high school will tell you the same thing: don't.

And, if by any slight chance that some numpty says "go ahead", I will strip him/her of every single Milpoint in their account.

As for your chances of a tour, they are pretty remote for the foreseeable future. The "foreseeable future", in this line of work, however, can change almost instantly. If you are in a unit that is in high-readiness mode at that time, you may well go somewhere. If not, you'll wait your turn until your unit becomes the next high-readiness unit.


----------



## Sharp (19 Feb 2014)

BBrace said:
			
		

> Oh and just out of curiosity, would me deciding to leave my final semester of high school and finish my final three credits after I have been in infantry for a while lessen my odds of being sent over seas to the front lines. I am eager to travel and assist where help is needed most.



Finish. School.

I guarantee you, you'll regret leaving.
Keep your eagerness aside, school is more important than spending 9 months in a desert.

Do whatever you want after you finish school. But in the meantime, stay in, stay out of trouble, don't do drugs, etc... The stuff that the police officers say when they visit the school, back in 4th grade.

Don't ruin your present by pursuing a future that relies on your past.


----------



## Container (19 Feb 2014)

The application process takes a long while anyways. You don't sign up on Friday and jump in a truck on Sunday.

One step at a time


----------



## RedcapCrusader (19 Feb 2014)

Stay in school.

And don't worry, you may not have a drinking problem now; but you will  ;D


----------

